# Snow foam



## Lumberjack (May 5, 2015)

Who uses one?

I have a big Karcher hot pressure washer with built in chemical tank, I'm currently using high quality rtf remover. Will a foam lance be much better than that?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Two totally separate things mate

Look on some of the detailing sites

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

High pressure lance for proper foam application. Plenty on Ebay for around £40.00.

BTW.. Karcher do a cheap foam bottle / nozzle... It's crap!! Mines now collecting dust at the back of the garage, when I threw it in disgust... :lol:

You can get a 5L shampoo / snow foam on 3-4-2 at Halfords, by Car Plan. I have to say it's pretty good for the money


----------



## Lumberjack (May 5, 2015)

If they're not that much money I'll buy one for the Karcher.

Snow foam and a hot rinse!


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

It's great fun! 

TT looks like an Igloo after a thick coating :lol:


----------



## Br4d225 (Jul 9, 2015)

I have used a variety of different lances and have found the autobrite Lance to be the best and I use formula cleans ph neutral snow foam


----------



## Br4d225 (Jul 9, 2015)

I have used a variety of different lances and have found the autobrite Lance to be the best and I use formula cleans ph neutral snow foam


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

+1 on the autobrite lance. I use autobrite magifoam and spray it onto dry paintwork. You can see the dirt in the foam as its runs off. Great stuff


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Autobrite lance user here too and it works perfectly.

As for snow foam I've found the Bilthamber autofoam is the best for actual cleaning, although it doesn't foam too much but that doesn't matter so long as it does its job cleaning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

